# Can not mount second disk



## adripillo (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello, its me again bringing some problems... sorry. Well I am trying to mount the second disk but it keep saying invalid argument so I let you here some lines to see if someone can help me please. Thanks


```
#fdisk ada1
******* Working on device /dev/ada1 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=310101 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=310101 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
[root@Msc115 ~]#
```


```
# ls -l /dev/ad*
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            4 Jan  4 08:29 /dev/ad0 -> ada0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            6 Jan  4 08:29 /dev/ad0p1 -> ada0p1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            6 Jan  4 08:29 /dev/ad0p2 -> ada0p2
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            6 Jan  4 08:29 /dev/ad0p3 -> ada0p3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            4 Jan  4 08:29 /dev/ad1 -> ada1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 110 Jan  4 08:29 /dev/ada0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 115 Jan  4 08:29 /dev/ada0p1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 117 Jan  4 08:29 /dev/ada0p2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 119 Jan  4 08:29 /dev/ada0p3
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 112 Jan  4 08:29 /dev/ada1
```


```
# camcontrol devlist
<WDC WD3200AAJS-60Z0A0 03.03E03>   at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass0)
<ST3160815AS 4.CCC>                at scbus2 target 1 lun 0 (ada1,pass1)
<hp DVD A  DH16ABLH 3HD9>          at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (cd0,pass2)
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2013)

The disk ada1 doesn't have any (MBR) partitions on it. Did you perhaps create GPT partitions?

Post the output of `# gpart show ada1`


----------



## adripillo (Jan 4, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The disk ada1 doesn't have any (MBR) partitions on it. Did you perhaps create GPT partitions?
> 
> Post the output of `# gpart show ada1`



The partitions were made by the instalation program of FreeBSD, I do not remember now but if I am not wrong or check something bad I choosed to use FreeBSD file system, but not sure.


```
# gpart show ada1
=>       63  312581745  ada1  MBR  (149G)
         63  312581745        - free -  (149G)
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 4, 2013)

ada1 is an empty disk with only an MBR, no partitions.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2013)

After looking at the gpart(8) output I have to agree. The disk is empty.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 4, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> After looking at the gpart(8) output I have to agree. The disk is empty.



Ok thanks, so I need to create a partition. If I create a partition on this disk when I reboot the machine it still will take the other disk as the main one?.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 4, 2013)

The other disk is being detected first, so yes.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 4, 2013)

The disk order is determined by the BIOS. The operating system has nothing to do with it.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi again, I don't want to open a new post because it's about the same problem. I made


```
#newfs_msdos -F32 /dev/ada1

# gpart show ada1
gpart: No such geom: ada1.

#camcontrol identify ada1
pass1: <ST3160815AS 4.CCC> ATA-7 SATA 2.x device
pass1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)

protocol              ATA/ATAPI-7 SATA 2.x
device model          ST3160815AS
firmware revision     4.CCC
serial number         5RA7Y0J3
cylinders             16383
heads                 16
sectors/track         63
sector size           logical 512, physical 512, offset 0
LBA supported         268435455 sectors
LBA48 supported       312581808 sectors
PIO supported         PIO4
DMA supported         WDMA2 UDMA5

Feature                      Support  Enabled   Value           Vendor
read ahead                     yes      yes
write cache                    yes      yes
flush cache                    yes      yes
overlap                        no
Tagged Command Queuing (TCQ)   no       no
Native Command Queuing (NCQ)   yes              32 tags
SMART                          yes      yes
microcode download             yes      yes
security                       yes      no
power management               yes      yes
advanced power management      no       no
automatic acoustic management  no       no
media status notification      no       no
power-up in Standby            no       no
write-read-verify              yes      no      0/0x0
unload                         no       no
free-fall                      no       no
data set management (TRIM)     no
```

I can "see" the disk on the KDE file manager but I can't access to it so I'm trying to mount it as root but can't find it. Anyone can help me please? Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 9, 2013)

adripillo said:
			
		

> Hi again, I don't want to open a new post because it's about the same problem. I made
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Don't do that.  A disk with no partition table usually works, but putting an MBR on there is more common and some things expect it.


```
# gpart create -s MBR ada1
# gpart add -t \!12 ada1
# newfs_msdos -F32 /dev/ada1s1
```

That \!12 is 0x0C, an LBA FAT32 partition type.  There may be a keyword in gpart(8) for that, but I haven't found it.


----------



## adripillo (Jan 10, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Don't do that.  A disk with no partition table usually works, but putting an MBR on there is more common and some things expect it.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That worked fine, but still canÂ´t mount it.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 10, 2013)

What happens?
`# mount -t msdosfs /dev/ada1s1`


----------



## adripillo (Jan 10, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What happens?
> `# mount -t msdosfs /dev/ada1s1`




```
#mount -t msdosfs /dev/ada1s1 /mnt
mount_msdosfs: /dev/ada1s1: Disk too big, try '-o large' mount option: Invalid argument

#mount_msdosfs -o large /dev/ada1s1 /mnt
```

That last line worked, now I can not see it on Dolphin, dont know why, but its mounted for sure. Thanks


----------



## adripillo (Jan 10, 2013)

adripillo said:
			
		

> ```
> #mount -t msdosfs /dev/ada1s1 /mnt
> mount_msdosfs: /dev/ada1s1: Disk too big, try '-o large' mount option: Invalid argument
> 
> ...



Forget it what I said, I can see it now.


----------

